# Livery yards Fleet/ Hartley Wintney/Hook



## livgrace (28 January 2014)

I am looking at moving my warmblood X mare to a livery yard near me. 

Does anyone know of any part or full livery yards in the area? Preferably with good hacking. 

I am willing to look further out if anyone knows any friendly, reasonably priced yards. 



Many thanks!


----------



## paddy (28 January 2014)

Try Horsedown Farm Livery Stables.  Sensible, friendly owner, lovely facilities.


----------



## paulineh (30 January 2014)

You could try Warren Farm, Hulfords lane, Hartley Wintney. I don't know if they have any room . The hacking is great.


----------

